# FreeNas Installation Problem



## Aj123 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi, I am new to this forum, sorry if it is wrong forum to post about freeNas. I recently build server computer to serve as a file sever. I downloaded FreeNas 8 from the freenas website and burned the iso image. I put the disc in the cd rom and set the computer to boot from cd rom. It all goes well until i get this message "em0: Using an MSi interuption. from that point it stucks and none of the keys work in keyboard i have to restart the computer. 
The server specs are 

Motherboard: SUPERMICRO MBD-X9SCL-O
CPU: Intel Core i3-2100 Sandy Bridge
Ram: 2 GB DDR3 
HD: Seagate 1 TB (additional WD 6x 2 TB Hard drive for hot swapable) 
Power Supply: Athena Power Zippy R2G-6350P --2x350 watt 700 watt total --redundant power supply

:upset:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

It appears from this page that this is a common issue. I would see if the amd64 version has the same problem.


----------

